# BB30a crankset question



## Slice Ryder (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm a new Slice owner (current model Slice) and per the specs, it has a BB30a BB, which as far as I know, means it comes with a 73mm BB shell width vs. a typical 68 as in BB30. 

However, it has a BB30 market FSA Gossamer crank on it. I have yet to pull it out and measure the actual spindle length. My issue is that I have a Power2Max Gossamer BB386EVO that I plan to use in the Slice, and I planned to move the Slice crank to the bike with the P2M currently on it. I was thinking the Slice could not come with a BB30 crank since it's got a BB30a BB, unless the BB30 marked crankset is a proprietary spindle length specially for Cannondale carbon frames.

Any ideas on what the heck OEM Gossamer crank is in the Slice BB? I thought the BB30 just wouldn't be long enough (or else why is BB30a a thing?).


----------



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Not an expert. But as far as I know, BB30 shell width varies between road bikes and MTB's. (68mm for road frames and 73mm for MTB frames). FSA and most other manufacturers put spindles that cover both MTB and Road frames. And your crankset might have been installed "without" the additional spacers which are normally required to fill the 5mm difference. The difference in BB30a is that the additional 5mm is only on the non-drive side of the BB shell ("a" is for asymmetric), while a standard MTB/BB30 shell is symmetric and 2.5 wider on each side.

What is the actual spindle length of your FSA Gossamer? I want to compare it to my BB30 Sram Red 22 crank. I'm wondering if it can be also installed on a BB30a Cannondale. But I've heard somewhere that Red22 is a dedicated road BB30 unlike the Force 22, and can only be fitted in a 68mm shell.


----------

